# Ft. Pickens Pier



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Went out early this morning and there were no bait fish and no other fish. The tide was going out and water looked good. We got rained on hard. I got the yearly pass today so I plan to spend as much time as I can out in the Fort.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well i havent had much luck either so dont feel too bad


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

When are the kings supposed to move in?


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

weve been catching a few at palafox pier, saw a few kings at ft pickens a couple weeks ago


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

When it starts gettin cooler, and the Menhaden load up in the bay it will be on. My guess it'll be about the middle of next month. I can't wait either.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

We were out there yesterday and somebody stole our 12ft bait net...THANKS BASTARDS..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

somebody stole my net too so dont feel too bad.. mine was a hand knitted 10 ft bait net.. ill shoot em if i find out who did it


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

It's hard to believe someone who goes to the trouble of coming to the pier would steal someone elses gear. Most guys out there will catch bait for you if you ask. There is a new breed of lowlife in the area!! It sucks when you can't even turn around and fish without someone taking your stuff.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

There are a group of guys of there we always fish with..We know who its not..Its pretty narrowed down now..They better hope I dont see them..This was a very nice net that didnt belong to me and it was stolen..The sad thing is my buddy and I caught a million LYs right before dark in 1 throw so everyone on the whole pier had bait before it got to dark to see them..Then the bastards stole ..


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that's messed up! I hate thieves.


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

I had some snorkel gear stolen out of the back of my pickup out there a few years ago. Gotta really keep an eye on your stuff out there. It sucks. On a happier note I was out there tue and the spanish were pretty thick. Also caught a 32 inch red. Didn't find the flounder and snaps I was looking for but it's cool just to be able to fish Pickens again. Oughta be flounder time before long


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

It was nice to meet your Gator and fun fishing...


----------



## Gator (Feb 8, 2008)

you too Dylan, sorry to hear about the stolen gear. That's the kinda guys you wanna take shark fishing; they make good chum


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah, it was my net that got stolen...

god help the people who got if i ever find them :blownaway


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *John B. (9/17/2009)*yeah, it was my net that got stolen...
> 
> god help the people who got if i ever find them :blownaway


Bastards. I hope I catch one, just for fun.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

If i catch anybody stealing my stuff ,i will throw them in the drink,after i knock them out.


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah some body stole my friends bait net out there its kinda sad why would you want to steal a 11 year olds bait net


----------

